# Hymer parts in Europe



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Has anyone experience of buying Hymer parts in Europe. Are they less expensive (even with a much stronger Euro). I'm after an outside cupboard handle/door lock. Thanks Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

I always buy my parts direct from Hymer in Germany. They are cheaper and they offer a first class service (Hymer UK are a complete waste of time for parts). Contact Hymer by email

http://www.hymer.com/eu/100179_contact.html

and they will confirm the part details with you within hours and send them by first class post. I have always had the parts within 4 days. Also, try Peter Hambilton at

[email protected]

Good luck.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*hymer parts*

Definately cheaper on the continent, i needed a new rear bumper on my Hymer, got a quote from Hymer UK £500 plus three hours to fit never found out the hourly rate to fit , had it done by Camparama 361 euros(at that time it was about 145 euros to the pound) this include fitting time of one hour


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hymer Repair*

Had a seized drivers electric window - Peter Hambilton sorted it out at short notice. Excellent Service. Cptn Bligh :brave:

P.S. He now has in stock surge protectors from the German manufacturers of the Electroblock.


----------

